

Argentine President’s Tweet Mocks Chinese Accent During Official Visit - wslh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-04/argentine-president-s-tweet-mimics-chinese-during-official-visit

======
gus_massa
I agree that that tweet is a bad idea, but this post is off-topic.

From the guidelines:

> _Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they 're evidence
> of some interesting new phenomenon._

